# How far could / should I be able to hit my driver?



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

After having a few lessons lately my pro has got me using my hips and the results have been phenomenal with my irons (after a period of overshooting greens). Below are my distances that I have tracked with my GPS on subsequent rounds;
9 Iron - 145-155
8 Iron - 155-165
7 Iron - 165-175
6 Iron - 175-185
5 Iron - 185-195 

The problem is I hit my woods / hybrids and driver with a nasty high slice resulting in anything from 150 - 200 yards. I have lessons coming up to work on the longer clubs but I was wondering what distance people thought would be achievable if I could get my driver working as well as my irons?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 11, 2014)

300 yards and you will be about low forum average.

In all seriousness, your yardages are a little bigger than mine, with the right driver you should be able to get 265 yard carry, something like that.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 11, 2014)

You hit your irons about 20yds further than me and I probaby top out at a Sunday best of around 260 with a driver, so I imagine you could get up past 275 with the right setup.

Still measly compared to forum averages, though


----------



## dotty001 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well you hit further than me , I hit a 9 about 120-125, and I hit my driver about 240


----------



## GB72 (Mar 11, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			Well you hit further than me , I hit a 9 about 120-125, and I hit my driver about 240
		
Click to expand...

You put me to shame as I hit a 9 iron a similar distance to you yet my driver will only get me 200-210 yards.


----------



## matt71 (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			After having a few lessons lately my pro has got me using my hips and the results have been phenomenal with my irons (after a period of overshooting greens). Below are my distances that I have tracked with my GPS on subsequent rounds;
9 Iron - 145-155
8 Iron - 155-165
7 Iron - 165-175
6 Iron - 175-185
5 Iron - 185-195 

The problem is I hit my woods / hybrids and driver with a nasty high slice resulting in anything from 150 - 200 yards. I have lessons coming up to work on the longer clubs but I was wondering what distance people thought would be achievable if I could get my driver working as well as my irons?
		
Click to expand...


blooming eck that is some very good distance! I canonly  hit my 6 Iron as far as you hit your 9-8


----------



## Delh1982 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep they are good distances , but on the driver i think the driver make model and shaft will determine it alot , i play kak handed and can only use an offset driver due to a wild slice with normal driver , i had a md offset driver before and was lucky to get 190 but i recently bought a used cobra speed ld driver with an offset head and a ad tour ys shaft and i can now hit it any where between 230 to 260 so i decided to order the newer cobra amp cell offset driver that comes today , cant wait 

try and offset


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			After having a few lessons lately my pro has got me using my hips and the results have been phenomenal with my irons (after a period of overshooting greens). Below are my distances that I have tracked with my GPS on subsequent rounds;
9 Iron - 145-155
8 Iron - 155-165
7 Iron - 165-175
6 Iron - 175-185
5 Iron - 185-195 

The problem is I hit my woods / hybrids and driver with a nasty high slice resulting in anything from 150 - 200 yards. I have lessons coming up to work on the longer clubs but I was wondering what distance people thought would be achievable if I could get my driver working as well as my irons?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is (and I'm sure your pro will agree) that if you are slicing your woods, causing a loss of distance, you will also be pulling your iron shots giving you an increase in distance (especially the short irons).
This means that when you fix the slice, the low end of the iron distances posted above will be approx your max distances, however that should work out at hitting a driver approx 255-260 carry which is very good indeed, just rubbish by forum standards!


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jason Daisycutter said:



			The problem is (and I'm sure your pro will agree) that if you are slicing your woods, causing a loss of distance, you will also be pulling your iron shots giving you an increase in distance (especially the short irons).
This means that when you fix the slice, the low end of the iron distances posted above will be approx your max distances, however that should work out at hitting a driver approx 255-260 carry which is very good indeed, just rubbish by forum standards!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about the pull as my irons have a nice little fade. it just gets more exaggerated with the longer clubs. I am by no means vain about distance and would happily give up distance for more accuracy with the longer clubs (2 out of 14 fairways in my my recent round at the London club!)


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys, my regular playing partner who is 6'3" plays off a single figure handicap is at least a club and a half longer than me!


----------



## groundskeeperwilly (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			Not sure about the pull as my irons have a nice little fade. it just gets more exaggerated with the longer clubs. I am by no means vain about distance and would happily give up distance for more accuracy with the longer clubs (2 out of 14 fairways in my my recent round at the London club!)
		
Click to expand...

Your shot shape sounds similar to mine and I too was frustrated by my lack of driver distance vs irons. I had a wee lesson the other day and was recommended a different driver by a pro. Distance wise it has made a difference for sure so I am sure when you have your lessons you'll be able to gain control of the driver and boost your distance. In terms of max distance I think its something like 2.5 times your swing speed (Could be total rubbish...). `so 100mph driver swing = 250 yard carry with driver.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

Your irons are a club stronger on average than my Nike's... For example your 6 iron has the same loft as my 5 iron. I hit my 31 degree 6 iron (Your 7 iron) around 175 yards in current conditions and I hit my driver around 250-270 in current conditions. I am yet to use my Nikes in the summer season so I'm not yet sure of my true yardage with them. Another example for you to think about is my carry distance with my 3 hybrid (20 degree) which is 205 yards in current conditions...

Your big sticks are certainly lacking in comparison to your irons :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't hit the ball far enough for this thread, sorry


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 11, 2014)

On a GM thread about distance there are some quite amazing posts on here........honest ones!!!


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

All I need to do is learn how to hit fairways, chip and have less that 40 putts a round!


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 11, 2014)

hit your hybrid exactly the same way you hit your 5i. 


I have no idea how someone can middle a 5i to 195 then slice the hell out of a hybrid.   even with a mahoosive slice you should be knocking your driver well over the 200 yard marker! 


do you stand open?  do you aim left?    try aiming right and see what natural compensation you make and watch the ball sail over the 200 yard marker!


----------



## hovis (Mar 11, 2014)

My yardages where the same as yours when i was off 25. As my game has improved my yardages have shortened . I would say I'm at least a club shorter than i was back then.  My advice would be "use your driver as least as possible" with yardages like yours you could play most par 4's 5 iron' 8 iron


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Mar 11, 2014)

i think a decent rule of thumb is that a driver should be looking at 7 iron distance plus 100yds.


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

garyinderry said:



			hit your hybrid exactly the same way you hit your 5i. 


I have no idea how someone can middle a 5i to 195 then slice the hell out of a hybrid.   even with a mahoosive slice you should be knocking your driver well over the 200 yard marker! 


do you stand open?  do you aim left?    try aiming right and see what natural compensation you make and watch the ball sail over the 200 yard marker!
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I feel like I have tried everything, when I stand over an iron shot I do not think of anything but off the tee I have all sorts of swing thoughts.

You would not believe the amount of time I am OOB off the tee.


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Your irons are a club stronger on average than my Nike's... For example your 6 iron has the same loft as my 5 iron. I hit my 31 degree 6 iron (Your 7 iron) around 175 yards in current conditions and I hit my driver around 250-270 in current conditions. I am yet to use my Nikes in the summer season so I'm not yet sure of my true yardage with them. Another example for you to think about is my carry distance with my 3 hybrid (20 degree) which is 205 yards in current conditions...

Your big sticks are certainly lacking in comparison to your irons :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I think a lot of the new clubs have stronger lofts my PW for example is 44 degrees. I suppose it is one way to sell irons that are "longer"


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

I am going down the range tonight with some notes on how to hit something called a "draw"! Not sure I have ever hit a ball right to left.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On a GM thread about distance there are some quite amazing posts on here........honest ones!!!
		
Click to expand...

Which ones trouble you?


----------



## cookelad (Mar 11, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Which ones trouble you?
		
Click to expand...

Think he's more surprised that people are being realistic!


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Think he's more surprised that people are being realistic!
		
Click to expand...

You may be right... If so my bad but I suppose no one is throwing 300 yard average figures around for once


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

I would be happy with 230-240 if it was somewhere near the fairway!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			I am going down the range tonight with some notes on how to hit something called a "draw"! Not sure I have ever hit a ball right to left.
		
Click to expand...

What's your handicap?


----------



## cookelad (Mar 11, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			You may be right... If so my bad but I suppose no one is throwing 300 yard average figures around for once 

Click to expand...

To be fair I've been waiting for the usual 300+ claims, maybe the early spring has disoriented everyone?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 11, 2014)

There was something earlier in this thread about a fade with an iron not being a pull which I wanted to highlight. Whilst on the surface this is true, it is possible to hit a pull/fade of sorts (there will be debate on the terminology of this,but before anyone starts, please don't get pedantic!).

What I mean is that for a shot of 160 yards, you could hit an 8 iron which starts left and fades back straight. Fine right? But in my head, and the way I'd play that exact shot with that club would be middle to back of the stance, coming out-to-in and in essence 'delofting' the club. The impact would be relatively steep and with mid-short irons I would expect quite a solid divot. It's what I used to do on pretty much all of my irons and creates long distances. 

If anybody can remember the hole we played closest the pin on at HFH last year, this is the shot I played (can't remember club) but started left and cut it into that corner off the back of my stance.

The trouble is, the delofting of the club (on already pretty strong lofted irons) can be misleading when it comes to looking at your distances across your bag. It also can make playing longer irons a bit nervy as you're not as used to hitting 'proper' shots!

Like others, I think you've got some really good distances on your irons and would expect you to be carrying it upwards of 250 yards consistently with a smooth swing, but this out-to-in with the irons is obviously carrying through into the woods which could stop you from hitting the numbers and shapes that you want to! 

just my 2p, please feel free to disregard.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 11, 2014)

So you slice your longer clubs and and you fade your irons, does the 5 Iron have more movement than your 8 iron?
The point is you have had a lesson that is getting your hips working so yes all these distances are realistic, and your present issues are pretty much predictable as well. Basically getting the hips and arms to work as a unit or in sequence takes some practice and I suspect that you can get the club back to square with the shorter irons but your leaving the face slightly open on the longer stuff. A little lesson and some drills will cure you of this and you'll be hitting around 240 yards carry ( no wind adjustment, and assuming the flight is correct) if your hitting the ball out the centre of the face. 

Honestly speaking your iron distances are what I would expect for a driver SS of around 98-105 mph, which is good you can afford to back it off a bit and concentrate on your timing and you will cover more yards .. and improve your accuracy.


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			What's your handicap?
		
Click to expand...

Just in process of getting my first card now. But I play off an unofficial H/C of 20. I tend to lose 4 balls a round through OOB and usually have 35-40 putts!


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 11, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			There was something earlier in this thread about a fade with an iron not being a pull which I wanted to highlight. Whilst on the surface this is true, it is possible to hit a pull/fade of sorts (there will be debate on the terminology of this,but before anyone starts, please don't get pedantic!).

What I mean is that for a shot of 160 yards, you could hit an 8 iron which starts left and fades back straight. Fine right? But in my head, and the way I'd play that exact shot with that club would be middle to back of the stance, coming out-to-in and in essence 'delofting' the club. The impact would be relatively steep and with mid-short irons I would expect quite a solid divot. It's what I used to do on pretty much all of my irons and creates long distances. 

If anybody can remember the hole we played closest the pin on at HFH last year, this is the shot I played (can't remember club) but started left and cut it into that corner off the back of my stance.

The trouble is, the delofting of the club (on already pretty strong lofted irons) can be misleading when it comes to looking at your distances across your bag. It also can make playing longer irons a bit nervy as you're not as used to hitting 'proper' shots!

Like others, I think you've got some really good distances on your irons and would expect you to be carrying it upwards of 250 yards consistently with a smooth swing, but this out-to-in with the irons is obviously carrying through into the woods which could stop you from hitting the numbers and shapes that you want to! 

just my 2p, please feel free to disregard.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, a lot of it make sense given that I had a few lessons with flight scope and it picked up a very distinct out to in swingpath.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			Thanks for that, a lot of it make sense given that I had a few lessons with flight scope and it picked up a very distinct out to in swingpath.
		
Click to expand...

No worries. It's a bit of a myth that you can't hit it as far with a left to right shape (especially with your irons). You can, but it involves delofting the club which in essence isn't a fair comparison to a straight shot 

The hard part of shots like this is that (at least for me) they are more easier to hit consistently than a dead straight shot or a high draw. I constantly use this shot as a 'safe' one but am trying to get out of the habit of using it more than required!


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			So you slice your longer clubs and and you fade your irons, does the 5 Iron have more movement than your 8 iron?
The point is you have had a lesson that is getting your hips working so yes all these distances are realistic, and your present issues are pretty much predictable as well. Basically getting the hips and arms to work as a unit or in sequence takes some practice and *I suspect that you can get the club back to square with the shorter irons* but your leaving the face slightly open on the longer stuff. A little lesson and some drills will cure you of this and you'll be hitting around 240 yards carry ( no wind adjustment, and assuming the flight is correct) if your hitting the ball out the centre of the face. 

Honestly speaking your iron distances are what I would expect for a driver SS of around 98-105 mph, which is good you can afford to back it off a bit and concentrate on your timing and you will cover more yards .. and improve your accuracy.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not having a go, but the face will more than likely still be open, but the extra loft of a short iron will provide more backspin and less side spin, hence less fade and why I stated earlier a pull. 
It is much easier to fade than draw with little loft, but hard to fade with a lot of loft. See Bubba Watson's wedge in the playoff for the Masters, huge draw. Couldn't have achieved that result if right handed from same spot with a wedge while trying to cut it.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, I'm about one club less than you compared to my distances, my nine iron is around 130.


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Wow, I'm about one club less than you compared to my distances, my nine iron is around 130.
		
Click to expand...

Still good!


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			No worries. *It's a bit of a myth that you can't hit it as far with a left to right shape* (especially with your irons). You can, but it involves delofting the club which in essence isn't a fair comparison to a straight shot 

The hard part of shots like this is that (at least for me) they are more easier to hit consistently than a dead straight shot or a high draw. I constantly use this shot as a 'safe' one but am trying to get out of the habit of using it more than required!
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this^^^


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 11, 2014)

Jason Daisycutter said:



			I'm not having a go, but the face will more than likely still be open, but the extra loft of a short iron will provide more backspin and less side spin, hence less fade and why I stated earlier a pull. 
It is much easier to fade than draw with little loft, but hard to fade with a lot of loft. See Bubba Watson's wedge in the playoff for the Masters, huge draw. Couldn't have achieved that result if right handed from same spot with a wedge while trying to cut it.
		
Click to expand...

Understood, but your missing the point of the comment, a shorter shaft is easier to control..


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 11, 2014)

Jason Daisycutter said:



			Still good! 

Click to expand...

I really don't care how far in comparison to others, I just want consistent distances and gaps. Having played for a number of years with a gorilla that hits his PW 150yds I gave up making such comparisons


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			Understood, but your missing the point of the comment, a shorter shaft is easier to control..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, as I said, not having a go, but I disagree that the shorter shaft makes it easier to rotate the clubface/sweetspot, you either rotate the arm or you don't and people tend to be far more consistent through the bag than they think.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon, when we playing.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			Just in process of getting my first card now. But I play off an unofficial H/C of 20. I tend to lose 4 balls a round through OOB and usually have 35-40 putts!
		
Click to expand...

OK, I am assuming your pro gave you the notes on how to hit a draw?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't hit the ball far enough for this thread, sorry 

Click to expand...

You're not alone


----------



## el marko (Mar 11, 2014)

Your irons are very similar in loft to my old RBZ irons and i was hitting very much the same distances. My driver carry topped out at around 250 yards. For what its worth my 150 yard club was 8/9 iron and is now a 7 iron.


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			You're not alone

Click to expand...

Love the avatar Pin-seeker


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 11, 2014)

Jason Daisycutter said:



			Love the avatar Pin-seeker 

Click to expand...

I have a picture of my Mother in Law on my ball.  Can bomb my Lob Wedge 300 yards now!


----------



## Jason Daisycutter (Mar 11, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I have a picture of my Mother in Law on my ball.  Can bomb my Lob Wedge 300 yards now! 

Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 11, 2014)

SocketRocket said:



			I have a picture of my Mother in Law on my ball.  Can bomb my Lob Wedge 300 yards now! 

Click to expand...

Pahahaha that's quality! 
Cheers Jason,pinched it off Golf channel twitter:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2014)

Trying to get use to my yardages with the new clubs. According to SkyCaddy and taking an average of 10 balls

9 Iron - 131
8 Iron - 139
7 Iron - 151
6 Iron - 161
5 Iron - 173

My driver average is still only around 235-240 and accuracy still an issue but it is getting better all the time. To be honest I'm never worried how far my driver is going as it's not a scoring club in the same as hitting a mid iron into a target is. As long as it goes a reasonable length and is in play that's usually enough for me


----------



## Tommo21 (Mar 11, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			After having a few lessons lately my pro has got me using my hips and the results have been phenomenal with my irons (after a period of overshooting greens). Below are my distances that I have tracked with my GPS on subsequent rounds;
9 Iron - 145-155
8 Iron - 155-165
7 Iron - 165-175
6 Iron - 175-185
5 Iron - 185-195 

The problem is I hit my woods / hybrids and driver with a nasty high slice resulting in anything from 150 - 200 yards. I have lessons coming up to work on the longer clubs but I was wondering what distance people thought would be achievable if I could get my driver working as well as my irons?
		
Click to expand...

Your hitting them the same distance as the club champion I was playing with at the weekend. I'm two clubs behind him and you. Must be something far wrong if you hit the irons well and not the woods.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 11, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't hit the ball far enough for this thread, sorry 

Click to expand...

Neither do I, Hawkeye.  Although I do suspect a few porkies on here with regard to some distances.  Some of these 12 and 13 handicap guys hitting 9 irons 150+ yards must either be very wayward, or bad putters, or both.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			Neither do I, Hawkeye.  Although I do suspect a few porkies on here with regard to some distances.  Some of these 12 and 13 handicap guys hitting 9 irons 150+ yards must either be very wayward, or bad putters, or both.
		
Click to expand...

So do you believe the lower your HCP the further you hit the ball?


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 11, 2014)

No, not at all. Distance can depend upon a number of factors - age, size, rhythm, tempo, club lofts.  I am just saying that having played golf with many mid-handicappers over a period of 25 years, I am surprised at how many on here appear to be able to match some of the distances achieved by professional golfers.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

The tour players where using 7 irons on a 190 yard par 3 at Doral the weekend... Remember a lot of club golfers are using irons with strong lofts so there 150 yard 9 iron is really a 8 iron. I was doing the same when I had my TM Burner 2.0's but my Nikes are now a whole club shorter in terms of loft.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Mar 11, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			The tour players where using 7 irons on a 190 yard par 3 at Doral the weekend... Remember a lot of club golfers are using irons with strong lofts so there 150 yard 9 iron is really a 8 iron. I was doing the same when I had my TM Burner 2.0's but my Nikes are now a whole club shorter in terms of loft.
		
Click to expand...

I did say pro golfers, and not Tour players. However, I totally agree about the lofts of some manufacturers. Maybe my 6/7 year old Mizzies are holding me back?  If I am lucky with the Ping opportunity, maybe I might get enlightened. Cue for a raft of anti-Ping ripostes.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 11, 2014)

didsbury_duffer said:



			I did say pro golfers, and not Tour players. However, I totally agree about the lofts of some manufacturers. Maybe my 6/7 year old Mizzies are holding me back?  If I am lucky with the Ping opportunity, maybe I might get enlightened. Cue for a raft of anti-Ping ripostes.
		
Click to expand...

Ping make great clubs... Good luck :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 11, 2014)

you should be able to hit your driver as far as comfortable possible and onto the fairway. Be that 200, 250 or 300 yards.

Its not about the length but the pose and club twirl afterwards


----------



## Wedge1960 (Mar 12, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			Thanks for the positive feedback guys, my regular playing partner who is 6'3" plays off a single figure handicap is at least a club and a half longer than me!
		
Click to expand...

Ask your pro to check your impact conditions, it it quite feasible for you to to be striking the ball late and delofting your irons which will tend to give you the fade you describe with the corresponding increase in distance.this can work well with your irons due to the shorter shafts and extra loft on them.The only problem being , when you put the same swing on a driver/ fairway with the hands leading through impact  the club face comes in open and steep producing the slice you are experiencing .

He will be able to pick this fault up quite easily and if he has access to a launch monitor be able to illustrate to you how a negative attack angle can produce the effect you are having and how to begin to correct the problem, also ask him if he thinks the shaft / loft combinations you have in you longer clubs are helping or hindering your progress. The l/monitor is not totally necessary but it does make it much easier to explain this type of problem.

:thup:


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Vardon, when we playing.
		
Click to expand...

I am trying to get my last card before the order of merit starts in April so I am tagging along with the swindle this Saturday but if you fancy a two ball instead Saturday let me know.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 12, 2014)

Driver	247
3 Wood	220
19 Hybrid	205
25 hybrid	185
3 Iron	180
4 Iron	172
5 Iron	172
6 Iron 	157
7 Iron	145
8 Iron	131
9 Iron	119
46 Wedge	105
52 Wedge	85
58 Wedge	60

These are my summer distances measured on the flat with a surveyors wheel, less than impressive but I believe accurate.  These were with Cally x22 tours which have now become Mizzy MP52's which I suspect are marginally shorter.

I will re-check these in a week or two once the weather has warmed a little.


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 12, 2014)

With those sort of distances you should be getting the driver out to 270ish with summer roll easily. My 9i goes about 155 and getting around 280+ with summer roll off the driver, so I would imagine you would not be far behind that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 12, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			With those sort of distances you should be getting the driver out to 270ish with summer roll easily. My 9i goes about 155 and getting around 280+ with summer roll off the driver, so I would imagine you would not be far behind that.
		
Click to expand...

And theres me thinking you were one of the long hitters on the forum.
Is your 9i bent to a 7


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 12, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			And theres me thinking you were one of the long hitters on the forum.
Is your 9i bent to a 7
		
Click to expand...

The only thing bent about my game is some of my outfits.......

Not one of the long hitters with my distances, but maybe one of the people that are honest with their distances. Well maybe I am telling a few lies with my driver distance, but if I was honest and told the truth that I hit my 3w 300 yards then I would get some grief.......:ears:


----------



## Dave B (Mar 12, 2014)

I like the honest answers on this forum 

I must be one of the shorter hitters.

Over the winter my distances are:

60 degree wedge 60 yds
54 degree wedge 85 yds
50 degree wedge 100 yds
PW 110 yds
9 iron 120
8 iron 130
7 iron 140
6 iron 150
5 iron 160
5 hybrid 170
3 hybrid 190
3 wood 200-210
Driver 210-230

Admittedly this is carry on wet fairways, however once it warms up you can add a club length to all shots.

Normally I'm not far off most of the people I play with and that includes some very good ball strikers yet on the forum I just don't seem to be able to meet the mark. Now I'm depressed


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 12, 2014)

Dave B said:



			I like the honest answers on this forum 

I must be one of the shorter hitters.

Over the winter my distances are:

60 degree wedge 60 yds
54 degree wedge 85 yds
50 degree wedge 100 yds
PW 110 yds
9 iron 120
8 iron 130
7 iron 140
6 iron 150
5 iron 160
5 hybrid 170
3 hybrid 190
3 wood 200-210
Driver 210-230

Admittedly this is carry on wet fairways, however once it warms up you can add a club length to all shots.

Normally I'm not far off most of the people I play with and that includes some very good ball strikers yet on the forum I just don't seem to be able to meet the mark. Now I'm depressed 

Click to expand...

I'm going to be honest with you mate and say that you are a very short hitter and if you say the people you play with are very good ball strikers and weigh more than 5 stone yet also hit short then there is something wrong with the air in your area. Are your iron lofts not jacked aswell?


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			I am trying to get my last card before the order of merit starts in April so I am tagging along with the swindle this Saturday but if you fancy a two ball instead Saturday let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Let me see if I can wangle a two day pass with the sty wench.  Not played the course in ages and it's stableford comp on Sunday so some course time would be great.... Worse comes to worst we could get dave to pair us up in the swindle as part of the same group.


----------



## Andy808 (Mar 12, 2014)

Vardon11 said:



			After having a few lessons lately my pro has got me using my hips and the results have been phenomenal with my irons (after a period of overshooting greens). Below are my distances that I have tracked with my GPS on subsequent rounds;
9 Iron - 145-155
8 Iron - 155-165
7 Iron - 165-175
6 Iron - 175-185
5 Iron - 185-195 

The problem is I hit my woods / hybrids and driver with a nasty high slice resulting in anything from 150 - 200 yards. I have lessons coming up to work on the longer clubs but I was wondering what distance people thought would be achievable if I could get my driver working as well as my irons?
		
Click to expand...

Your iron yardages are very similar to mine with a similar fade with my irons. I used to struggle with my woods too until I had a few lessons and help from a fellow golfer. 
My 5 wood goes around 200-210, 3 wood 225-235 and my driver varies the most which I can hit from 240-265 carry. 
The only problem is I do still have a tendency to let my left foot wander a bit which can result in a anything from a snap hook to a MAHOOSIVE slice or a long straight shot up the middle. 
Good luck with your lessons.


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ah GM Forum distances. There are some monster 150yd 9 irons on here... And whilst handicap is by no means an indication of length, there must be some really bad putters on here. For what it's worth, my 9i probably goes 130/5 max, on a good day.


----------



## Dave B (Mar 12, 2014)

Davey.

Very short? I'd be interested to know how much carry you get in winter.

As stated I'm a club length longer in summer so that would give me close to 150 yds carry with a seven iron which is 10 yds off PGA tour 7 iron average taken over a 4 year period in 2009. 

It could be the air down here but I honestly think some people are on Helium which might explain how much carry they get 

These two articles make realistic reading.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...Ifl7GswwKlyF5wNHE-DP3kQ&bvm=bv.62788935,d.ZG4

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...-66saNxpKcuC9OWDLMcrPPg&bvm=bv.62788935,d.ZG4


----------



## Twin Lakes (Mar 12, 2014)

I play with a fade most of the time. Looking at the distances on here I'm definitely well below average for distances. I'm glad I don't hit it miles in to the rubbish. 
9 iron would be around 115. I always take one more than I need and swing it smooth. 
As for Driver I'd say about 225 (ish) 7 iron around 145 but I may hit the 6 hybrid!!
Good job it's not how far...........


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 12, 2014)

Dave B said:



			Davey.

Very short? I'd be interested to know how much carry you get in winter.

As stated I'm a club length longer in summer so that would give me close to 150 yds carry with a seven iron which is 10 yds off PGA tour 7 iron average taken over a 4 year period in 2009. 

It could be the air down here but I honestly think some people are on Helium which might explain how much carry they get 

These two articles make realistic reading.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...Ifl7GswwKlyF5wNHE-DP3kQ&bvm=bv.62788935,d.ZG4

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...-66saNxpKcuC9OWDLMcrPPg&bvm=bv.62788935,d.ZG4

Click to expand...

I've used the wet ground of winter to get an idea of my hybrid carry distance as its a club I am planning to use a lot more in the new season from the tee... Using my S3 and measuring to the pitch mark I'm carrying my hybrid 205 yards. I'm guessing years of boxing and weight training must of built up some explosive power. 

I haven't looked at you links if I'm honest but I'm guessing its some sort of amature average distance chart... If it is then just remeber how many seniors there are out there bringing that average down with there chip and run driver shots :rofl:

Still I'm not claiming to be a massive hitter but I'm certainly not short.


----------



## Hallsy (Mar 12, 2014)

Dave B said:



			I like the honest answers on this forum 

I must be one of the shorter hitters.

Over the winter my distances are:

60 degree wedge 60 yds
54 degree wedge 85 yds
50 degree wedge 100 yds
PW 110 yds
9 iron 120
8 iron 130
7 iron 140
6 iron 150
5 iron 160
5 hybrid 170
3 hybrid 190
3 wood 200-210
Driver 210-230

Admittedly this is carry on wet fairways, however once it warms up you can add a club length to all shots.

Normally I'm not far off most of the people I play with and that includes some very good ball strikers yet on the forum I just don't seem to be able to meet the mark. Now I'm depressed 

Click to expand...

Pretty much the same distances as myself. I have a 3/4 swing and and dont cock wrists fully due to back problems. My regular playing partner has 2 clubs on me but i never let it worry me.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 12, 2014)

Dave B said:



			Davey.

Very short? I'd be interested to know how much carry you get in winter.

As stated I'm a club length longer in summer so that would give me close to 150 yds carry with a seven iron which is 10 yds off PGA tour 7 iron average taken over a 4 year period in 2009. 

It could be the air down here but I honestly think some people are on Helium which might explain how much carry they get 

These two articles make realistic reading.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...Ifl7GswwKlyF5wNHE-DP3kQ&bvm=bv.62788935,d.ZG4

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...-66saNxpKcuC9OWDLMcrPPg&bvm=bv.62788935,d.ZG4

Click to expand...

One last thing Dave... I wouldn't compare your 7 iron to the pros stats as your 7 iron loft is actually closer to a 6 iron. They where also using 7 irons on a 190 yard par 3 at Doral the weekend.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 12, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm going to be honest with you mate and say that you are a very short hitter and if you say the people you play with are very good ball strikers and weigh more than 5 stone yet also hit short then there is something wrong with the air in your area. Are your iron lofts not jacked aswell?
		
Click to expand...

Well add 5 yards to Dave B's yardages and you have pretty much mine. That may make me a very short hitter in your eyes but I'll tell you this now, it is a very rare occasion when I'm not playing my second shot last in my group. I think Dave B is being refreshingly honest for a thread on this topic.


----------



## Oddsocks (Mar 12, 2014)

Dave B said:



			I like the honest answers on this forum 

I must be one of the shorter hitters.

Over the winter my distances are:

60 degree wedge 60 yds
54 degree wedge 85 yds
50 degree wedge 100 yds
PW 110 yds
9 iron 120
8 iron 130
7 iron 140
6 iron 150
5 iron 160
5 hybrid 170
3 hybrid 190
3 wood 200-210
Driver 210-230

Admittedly this is carry on wet fairways, however once it warms up you can add a club length to all shots.

Normally I'm not far off most of the people I play with and that includes some very good ball strikers yet on the forum I just don't seem to be able to meet the mark. Now I'm depressed 

Click to expand...

It's how many on a score card not which clubs, 

Chin up feller!


----------



## MadAdey (Mar 12, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm going to be honest with you mate and say that you are a very short hitter and if you say the people you play with are very good ball strikers and weigh more than 5 stone yet also hit short then there is something wrong with the air in your area. Are your iron lofts not jacked aswell?
		
Click to expand...

I would have to agree with your statement there. I would say that hitting a 9i 155 is in the big hitting region for club golfers and most of the people I play with are using an 8/9 from 150 with the shorter hitting needing a 7i.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 12, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Well add 5 yards to Dave B's yardages and you have pretty much mine. That may make me a very short hitter in your eyes but I'll tell you this now, it is a very rare occasion when I'm not playing my second shot last in my group. I think Dave B is being refreshingly honest for a thread on this topic.
		
Click to expand...

Your irons have true lofts though so add a club +5 yards for you distances. If you dont mind me asking how old are you and what sort of engine are you running?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 12, 2014)

I hit my 43 degree 9 iron around 140 yards in current conditions so I'm not claiming to be in the monster hitter category.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Your irons have true lofts though so add a club +5 yards for you distances. If you dont mind me asking how old are you and what sort of engine are you running?
		
Click to expand...

I'm 38, 6'1", weigh just under 13 stone and can run a half marathon in about 1hr 45m. Not sure why this is relevant however, as even with my apparently short distances I don't come across many people longer than me, so your claim that Dave B is "very short" is at least in my experience wrong. I would say he and I are more likely to be in the slightly above average\honest category.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 13, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I'm 38, 6'1", weigh just under 13 stone and can run a half marathon in about 1hr 45m. Not sure why this is relevant however, as even with my apparently short distances I don't come across many people longer than me, so your claim that Dave B is "very short" is at least in my experience wrong. I would say he and I are more likely to be in the slightly above average\honest category.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you have read the start of post 76 correctly... No mention of you being short.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 13, 2014)

What has being above average regarding cardio fitness? Flexability is key.


----------



## Vardon11 (Mar 13, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Let me see if I can wangle a two day pass with the sty wench.  Not played the course in ages and it's stableford comp on Sunday so some course time would be great.... Worse comes to worst we could get dave to pair us up in the swindle as part of the same group.
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate, let me know. All 27 holes are now open!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			What has being above average regarding cardio fitness? Flexability is key.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, I responded with an irrelevent answer to an irrelevent question


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I don't think you have read the start of post 76 correctly... No mention of you being short.
		
Click to expand...

I did, but we're not talking exact distances, Dave clubs are 2deg stronger than mine which equates to 5 or 6 yards. I don't know his SS and I don't know my or his exact yardages. His 160 and my 165 are probably about the same in real life, he may well be a bit longer than me. The yardages he quoted are just his baseline as mine are.

Taking the PW for example, I usually base mine on a carry of 105 this time of year, he uses 110, that allows for the 2 degress stronger lofts. Similarly, he quotes 120 for his 9i, I work on about 116\117. For the 5i, I work on 5 yds more but that isn't to say I always hit it 165, often it is shorter. At the end of the day, if you are saying Dave B is very short then so am I but that isn't my experience on the course.

All this is of course irrelevent as I don't remember the last time I had a shot that actually played to the yardage when you allow for wind etc. For example, I hit a 5i to 4 feet from 133yds on Sunday and I nailed it.

Golf is about more than how far you hit it, it is about understanding how your shots react in different conditions and being able and comfortable to hit any club in your bag to achieve the desired result regardless of the yardage. Maybe that's why all these people who hit the ball miles further than me also have higher handicaps


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Mar 13, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Golf is about more than how far you hit it, it is about understanding how your shots react in different conditions and being able and comfortable to hit any club in your bag to achieve the desired result regardless of the yardage. Maybe that's why all these people who hit the ball miles further than me also have higher handicaps 

Click to expand...

Well summed up. I consider myself a relatively big hitter but unless it was downwind / really hot / downhill wouldn't think of pulling out a 9 iron from 155.

I could probably get one there, but would be swinging out of my boots and would struggle to hit it straight consistently.

The other thing that is confusing for me is saying things like 'that's my 9 iron *carry* distance implying that there's more to come from roll out ... I'm yet to hit a full 9 iron which rolls out more than 5 foot and to be honest, most will come backwards or at least stop where they are.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2014)

at all times I like my approaches to sit down asap!   talking about short irons with roll doesn't compute with me.  I play a soft ball to try and stop any roll. 

when the greens dry out this cant be done. you have to know carry distance then calculate the silly roll depending on the trajectory of the shot or adjust the trajectory to suit the shot.


----------



## mcbroon (Mar 13, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Golf is about more than how far you hit it, it is about understanding how your shots react in different conditions and being able and comfortable to hit any club in your bag to achieve the desired result regardless of the yardage. Maybe that's why all these people who hit the ball miles further than me also have higher handicaps 

Click to expand...

Absolutely right.  



jimbob.someroo said:



			The other thing that is confusing for me is saying things like 'that's my 9 iron *carry* distance implying that there's more to come from roll out ... I'm yet to hit a full 9 iron which rolls out more than 5 foot and to be honest, most will come backwards or at least stop where they are.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  If you get another 6 or 7 yards roll out from a full 9i then you're hitting it wrong.


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 13, 2014)

The original iron yardages are pretty similar to what mine used to be but im a good club shorter than that now due to slightly weaker lofted and shorter length irons.  I'm also trying to swing with more control for consistent distances. At the moment a well struck drive is carrying about 250 yards for me so you should be somewhere around there I would say.


----------



## TheJezster (Mar 13, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'm going to be honest with you mate and say that you are a very short hitter and if you say the people you play with are very good ball strikers and weigh more than 5 stone yet also hit short then there is something wrong with the air in your area. Are your iron lofts not jacked aswell?
		
Click to expand...

No hes not Davey.  He's probably about the normal for a club golfer.  Most people (almost all) think they hit their shots further than they think, possibly you included.  Now, I'm not saying that everyone specifically lies about it, but they do invariably get it wrong, albeit innocently.

Some will be shorter than him, some longer, but what he isnt, to the club golfer is "very short"

I realise that this will tear into the machoism of plenty on here, but that's life.  Not trying to create an argument, just pointing out the facts.  The links that Dave included back this up too.

There are some genuinely long hitters around, and some short ones too.  As long as they both get down for the same number, thats what counts on the card.


----------



## Snelly (Mar 13, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Well summed up. I consider myself a relatively big hitter but unless it was downwind / really hot / downhill wouldn't think of pulling out a 9 iron from 155.

I could probably get one there, but would be swinging out of my boots and would struggle to hit it straight consistently.

.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you on all points.


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would say the hitting off a 7 iron 190 yards at Doral that has been brought up a few times is a bit of a misnomer, firstly it's a hell of a lot warmer therefore it's probably only playing 170 yards back home in the cold air and they are going at it hard to get the height to stop it on rock hard greens & strike the ball a lot cleaner than we do.

I reckon most people on here would be use a 6 or at most a 5 iron in that sort of weather for 190 yards


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2014)

njc1973 said:



			I would say the hitting off a 7 iron 190 yards at Doral that has been brought up a few times is a bit of a misnomer, firstly it's a hell of a lot warmer therefore it's probably only playing 170 yards back home in the cold air and they are going at it hard to get the height to stop it on rock hard greens & strike the ball a lot cleaner than we do.

I reckon most people on here would be use a 6 or at most a 5 iron in that sort of weather for 190 yards
		
Click to expand...

Once you get to above a certain temp (18C rings a bell), the temperature has no effect on distance. There is no way most people on here are hitting a 5 or 6 iron 190yds. At altitude maybe, but not in Florida.


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 13, 2014)

Saw this the other day on another website, although it was from a few years ago so it the difference in balls may have changed the outcome. From personal experience I get 10-20 yards more carry with mid-long irons when I go to Spain/Portugal in March which I can only put down to the warmer temps.



Here is the answer straight from my PGA Teaching Manual;



'The temperature of a golf ball affects its ability to rebound from the clubface. The following chart is the approximate influence of temperature on the ball for a shot that would normally carry 220 yards at 75 degree temperature.



Yards --- Temp

226 ------- 105

224 ------- 95

222 ------- 85

220 ------- 75

216 ------- 65

214 ------- 55

205 ------- 45

196 ------- 35


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2014)

njc1973 said:



			Saw this the other day on another website, although it was from a few years ago so it the difference in balls may have changed the outcome. From personal experience I get 10-20 yards more carry with mid-long irons when I go to Spain/Portugal in March which I can only put down to the warmer temps.



Here is the answer straight from my PGA Teaching Manual;



'The temperature of a golf ball affects its ability to rebound from the clubface. The following chart is the approximate influence of temperature on the ball for a shot that would normally carry 220 yards at 75 degree temperature.



Yards --- Temp

226 ------- 105

224 ------- 95

222 ------- 85

220 ------- 75

216 ------- 65

214 ------- 55

205 ------- 45

196 ------- 35
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I should have said little difference rather than none, and your stats back that up. Once you get above 65, the increase in distance is far less apparent than below 65. It certainly does nothing to back up your claim that most on here would be hitting 5 or 6i 190 yards


----------



## njc1973 (Mar 13, 2014)

In hindsight you're probably right about the club used, I would use a 5 iron in the middle of summer for a 190 carry and am probably slightly longer than the average among the groups I play with


----------



## Snelly (Mar 13, 2014)

njc1973 said:



			In hindsight you're probably right about the club used, I would use a 5 iron in the middle of summer for a 190 carry and am probably slightly longer than the average among the groups I play with
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  I am not a short hitter and hit my 5 iron about 175 ish. 

Depends on the 5 iron too though.  I might hit yours a bit further as your lofts are probably stronger than mine with the X-16 Pro 5 iron having a loft angle of 26 degrees.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 13, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			No hes not Davey.  He's probably about the normal for a club golfer.  Most people (almost all) think they hit their shots further than they think, possibly you included.  Now, I'm not saying that everyone specifically lies about it, but they do invariably get it wrong, albeit innocently.

Some will be shorter than him, some longer, but what he isnt, to the club golfer is "very short"

I realise that this will tear into the machoism of plenty on here, but that's life.  Not trying to create an argument, just pointing out the facts.  The links that Dave included back this up too.

There are some genuinely long hitters around, and some short ones too.  As long as they both get down for the same number, thats what counts on the card.
		
Click to expand...

No need to lie about my distances mate, if you need confirmation then PM Hovis, I hit a good few drives out to 260-270 yards at Woodhall SPA a week or 2 back but unfortunatly Hovis was the only one in my group from the forum that day... I measure all my distances with my S3 also so no imaginary guess work here. 

As for the snidey HCP quotes... I got my HCP over a year ago and played around 4 comps so I'm sure that will fall this season as I am actually going to participate in comps when our season starts. Me and my mate flew around our course yesterday in 2:58 mins (to avoid darkness) and I scored 37 points without even reading a putt which did cause a few 3 putts so I'm confident of a lower HCP this season.

It's the same old story as always on this forum though with any distance threads when someone who doesn't hit the ball that long belives that no one else can either and it will never change.


----------



## Jack_bfc (Mar 13, 2014)

190yds.  5 wood never mind a 5 iron...

My new hybrid will probably get smacked for that sort of distance. Im waiting for some firm fairways/greens etc before I make that call..

Definatley wont be a 5iron.

Anyone want a TM 200 3, 4 or 5 iron as I dont have use for them anymore....


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 13, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			No need to lie about my distances mate, if you need confirmation then PM Hovis, I hit a good few drives out to 260-270 yards at Woodhall SPA a week or 2 back but unfortunatly Hovis was the only one in my group from the forum that day... I measure all my distances with my S3 also so no imaginary guess work here. 

As for the snidey HCP quotes... I got my HCP over a year ago and played around 4 comps so I'm sure that will fall this season as I am actually going to participate in comps when our season starts. Me and my mate flew around our course yesterday in 2:58 mins (to avoid darkness) and I scored 37 points without even reading a putt which did cause a few 3 putts so I'm confident of a lower HCP this season.

It's the same old story as always on this forum though with any distance threads when someone who doesn't hit the ball that long belives that no one else can either and it will never change.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I'm not doubting that you hit the ball miles, but that makes you very long, not Dave B very short.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Personally I'm not doubting that you hit the ball miles, but that makes you very long, not Dave B very short.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer.......
The majority, I suspect, will take a 7 iron for a 150 yard shot.
If you take 8 or even a 9 then you're longer than average
If you need a 6 or a 5 then you're shorter than average

But it's irrelevant.
If someone takes a 9 iron and I take a 7 and we both stiff it to 6 inches who cares......?


----------



## G.U.R (Mar 13, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Is the correct answer.......
The majority, I suspect, will take a 7 iron for a 150 yard shot.
If you take 8 or even a 9 then you're longer than average
If you need a 6 or a 5 then you're shorter than average

But it's irrelevant.
If someone takes a 9 iron and I take a 7 and we both stiff it to 6 inches who cares......?
		
Click to expand...

Careful you are bringing logic and sense to a discussion they normally have no place in.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 13, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Personally I'm not doubting that you hit the ball miles, but that makes you very long, not Dave B very short.
		
Click to expand...

Is a 140 yard 9 iron classed as hitting it miles though really? My 9 iron is weaker lofted than most but I still wouldn't class it as long... I'll let you know how much distance I gain when I've used my irons for there first summer


----------



## Stuey01 (Mar 13, 2014)

This forum is like the anti-golfwrx.  Long hitters are derided and short knockers rule the roost.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 13, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Is a 140 yard 9 iron classed as hitting it miles though really? My 9 iron is weaker lofted than most but I still wouldn't class it as long... I'll let you know how much distance I gain when I've used my irons for there first summer 

Click to expand...


140 yards with a 9 is a fair old dig especially if there if a whiff of wind in the face.   

you head to the gym so I would expect you to hit it further than me that's for sure. :thup:


----------



## Bobirdie (Mar 13, 2014)

Your iron distances are very similar to mine. I dont use a driver but when I did im sure I was around 260 carry


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Mar 13, 2014)

Bobirdie said:



			Your iron distances are very similar to mine. I dont use a driver but when I did im sure I was around 260 carry
		
Click to expand...

I would class that carry as big hitting... You must be around 300 yards on summer fairways? :thup:


----------



## Dave B (Mar 13, 2014)

Oddsocks, Hawkeye thanks for bringing some realty to the topic. 

I play regularly in an ex forces society where the majority of us are in our late forty's early fifties but still fit. The standard varies from low single figures to low 20's which is not that different to that of my local club. 

Distance wise I'm not a big hitter but I wouldn't say I'm short either as I tend to hold my own in the comps generally using the same irons as the majority of other players however what I will say is I don't swing out of my boots, like some and if I'm stuck between irons I can easily find the extra 5yds if I need it.

Unfortunately I think too many people get hung up on distance. Control and precision are IMO much more important as it's easy to take another club if you need it.

A great player once said every hole is parable with a 7 iron hit 150 yds. I think that says it all


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

So if you all hitting these scoring irons so far how many hit green?


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			So if you all hitting these scoring irons so far how many hit green?
		
Click to expand...

he only said how far he hits them, not how close to the target! which lies the problem, thats why mid handicappers are mid, i hit the ball a decent distance, however my consistency of line is the issue. hence a handicap of 15 and thats only because i can chip and putt ok! i get my self in trouble too often!


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Rooter said:



			he only said how far he hits them, not how close to the target! which lies the problem, thats why mid handicappers are mid, i hit the ball a decent distance, however my consistency of line is the issue. hence a handicap of 15 and thats only because i can chip and putt ok! i get my self in trouble too often!
		
Click to expand...

I am pretty sure I can spray a 7 iron 170 yards may be further ... Point is I wind my power back in and look for control. There really is no point quoting distances if your missing targets


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 14, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			I am pretty sure I can spray a 7 iron 170 yards may be further ... Point is I wind my power back in and look for control. *There really is no point quoting distances if your missing targets*

Click to expand...

:clap: Why hasn't anybody thought to say this before?

Harpo, every time there's a thread about distance, please just post this immediately and then we can close the thread :thup:


----------



## Airlie_Andy (Mar 14, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			I am pretty sure I can spray a 7 iron 170 yards may be further ... Point is I wind my power back in and look for control. There really is no point quoting distances if your missing targets
		
Click to expand...

Define targets? The PGA average for approaches inside 125 yards is 24.5 feet away from the hole and that's the best players in the world with a wedge. When all approach shots are considered its 41 feet from the hole. Perhaps were all a little unrealistic about how accurate we should be.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Define targets? The PGA average for approaches inside 125 yards is 24.5 feet away from the hole and that's the best players in the world with a wedge. When all approach shots are considered its 41 feet from the hole. Perhaps were all a little unrealistic about how accurate we should be.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, we all (ok generalisation) think that we should be hitting 7 irons to within tap in distance! as long as it goes roughly where i want it and not wildly into the rough, i am happy! i would say from 150 yards in, a happy tolerance for left/right is probably 20/25 yard window, maybe even more depending on the danger being honest. outside of that is a big miss, inside you should/could be on the green or at least close.


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 14, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Define targets? The PGA average for approaches inside 125 yards is 24.5 feet away from the hole and that's the best players in the world with a wedge. When all approach shots are considered its 41 feet from the hole. Perhaps were all a little unrealistic about how accurate we should be.
		
Click to expand...

erm so what are you aiming at ? 
For me a target is the green, sometimes aiming at the pin is daft, if you aim at the green and have accurate yardages your pretty much home and dry regarding your average club golf course ... the Pro's play greens that offer up some difficulty but if you think your greens are comparable just play a tricked up county course, it may change your mind. Getting up and down on some of these course is nigh on impossible if your just a wayward sprayer ... incidentally how many feet to a yard? (might make them look a little less wayward if you keep the units the same.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Mar 14, 2014)

Airlie_Andy said:



			Define targets? The PGA average for approaches inside 125 yards is 24.5 feet away from the hole and that's the best players in the world with a wedge. When all approach shots are considered its 41 feet from the hole. Perhaps were all a little unrealistic about how accurate we should be.
		
Click to expand...

Targets are fairways and greens. Your average 15 handicapper is probably hitting 4 or 5 of each per round. Harpo's point is very valid, there's no point talking about how far you hit it if you are only hitting that many.

From 140 yards, most people who choose 9i would probably hit more greens going with 8i and hitting it softer.


----------



## Bobirdie (Mar 14, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I would class that carry as big hitting... You must be around 300 yards on summer fairways? :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I never find a fairway with my driver so I cant comment on that!


----------



## Bobirdie (Mar 14, 2014)

harpo_72 said:



			I am pretty sure I can spray a 7 iron 170 yards may be further ... Point is I wind my power back in and look for control. There really is no point quoting distances if your missing targets
		
Click to expand...



Youre right in what your saying. The second half of last season I shortened my swing and swung a bit smoother, lost around 10 yards off my Irons but also got down to 7.7 from 10.0  in 3 months. I need to hit balls regular though to get a tempo for the shorter smoother swing as I pull everything left when I dont practice it


----------



## Twin Lakes (Mar 14, 2014)

Twin Lakes said:



			I play with a fade most of the time. Looking at the distances on here I'm definitely well below average for distances. I'm glad I don't hit it miles in to the rubbish. 
9 iron would be around 115. I always take one more than I need and swing it smooth. 
As for Driver I'd say about 225 (ish) 7 iron around 145 but I may hit the 6 hybrid!!
Good job it's not how far...........
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^^^^


----------

